
Employee dies at Facebook's Silicon Valley headquarters in apparent suicide - tempsy
https://www.businessinsider.com/one-person-dead-by-suicide-at-facebook-office-building-2019-9
======
taylorfinley
I don't mean to make light of this very sad situation, but I misparsed the
first word in the headline as "Everyone" and pictured a Zuckerberg-themed
Heavens Gate/Jonestown sort of situation. Momentarily struck me as a
radically-unexpected plot twist until I caught my error.

------
skeoh
The article cites two sources (Menlo Park Police Department and Facebook) and
neither have been quoted to say that the incident was a suicide. I'm not
doubting that detail -- just curious to know what the source of this
information is.

~~~
londons_explore
Rumour from employees that are still alive and don't want to be cited.

